# 2013 rzr 800 lacking power



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

My rzr has less then 80km on it.. since new I was disapointed with its power. Even with jt on its stock tires it barely goes over 50mph when full throttle.. now with 28'' silver backs its a joke for power. I turn them fine at low speed.. went full throttle crosskng a bridge today, and buddy in a 800 commander stock completely blew by me and he was doing just over half throttle. Other 800s I've seen and rode with had a lot more juice in them. . Any ideas what's going on? 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Take it in for warranty....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Check your sensor on the accelerator peddle, tap on the top of it to be sure it's in the open position or check your fuel pump. Either way, it's under warranty...take it back as said ^^^^^.


----------

